# Is Car Chem stuff any good?



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Car Chem stuff any good? Seems like some good stuff at reasonable prices to me?


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

People are giving it decent reviews. Haven't used it myself though.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i rather like it
cracking products at a great price

that far outway other pricier brands :doublesho

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295347


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Seems a lot of trusted detailers are using there items as well as fellow members,
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295347


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep great stuff. Does what it says on the tin


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah they are very good!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv just got rid of AF Lather to try there shampoo, 5L 1900:1 for £27.99 and then delivery to my door within 11hours from ordering haha. WIN WIN WIN


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought one of their special offers with a variety of products, all seem to work as advertised.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv just got rid of AF Lather to try there shampoo, 5L 1900:1 for £27.99 and then delivery to my door within 11hours from ordering haha. WIN WIN WIN


It smells incredible this stuff - be sure to give it a good sniff 

Got some Nano-Shell they sent me to review when I can trust the weather to stay nice for a few hours.

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have bought some stuff from them and got 500ml of there shampoo for free to try and give feedback to them. I havent tried anything yet due to weather etc but hopefully soon. Also this months Waxybox has a Carchem product in it which is there Sealent, Hard Coat or something like that and its very simular to other makes in smell and colour


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have done haha. Also got a free drying towel worth £10 that I nearly bought last week.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive used a few of their products and all pretty good so far....quite an underrated product that deserves a bit more exposure


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Took delivery of a few of their items for the first time the other day.

Snow foam is the thickest I've personally ever used to date, and did a pretty good job at loosening up about 2 weeks worth of grime and salt on my M3.

Shampoo also seems pretty good so far and is highly concentrated so a little goes a long way.

Also got their glass sealant, leather sealant and wheel sealant to trial along with Hard Body (which appears a similar product to Tough Coat, which if that's the case bodes very well!)

Their yellow / blue drying towels seem pretty good so far too :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've got a few 500ml bottles from mark arriving soon to try


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Refined Detail said:


> Took delivery of a few of their items for the first time the other day.
> 
> *Snow foam is the thickest I've personally ever used to date, and did a pretty good job at loosening up about 2 weeks worth of grime and salt on my M3*.
> 
> ...


Might have to try some of this - mine has all ran out now!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Revolt looks rather good. Do they do sample bottles as this could be the brand for me as they seem to do everthing


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Youll all find that you have probably used at least one of the products in one way shape or form


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> Revolt looks rather good. Do they do sample bottles as this could be the brand for me as they seem to do everthing


They do 500ml ones for around £5-6 ish


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Youll all find that you have probably used at least one of the products in one way shape or form


Interesting Tom......


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..Indeed.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The connosieur wax is tempting.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've also heard that carchem produce most of the chemicals that we all use on a daily basis when cleaning our cars. They are just in different bottles


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I posted this same comment on another thread not so long ago. As I would be surprised if anyone has not used at least one of there product in the past. Fair to say and I think carchem will agree that no manufacturer can lay claim to having the best of the best. But they do a not to bad job of covering all avenues and improving on what they have.
But I would be more prone to buy from them direct than pay inflated prices.
Gordon.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Would be great to know what is like for like on the market


Behind closed doors of course, don't wanna upset the other members that are touchy on this subject. 

There are products I like which I'm not happy to pay for, and I'm sure can e had cheaper elsewhere in bulk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

One point to note is although some other products look the same and infact could be made by car chem dosn't mean they are the same. Some companys get other company's to make there products but to there own spec and as such can be superior.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

can someone thats used them directly,send me a link please and theres one site with co.uk and another .com one


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> can someone thats used them directly,send me a ling please and theres one site with co.uk and another .com one


 You have a PM :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> You have a PM :thumb:


cheers gord :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

A PM would be great on these similar products


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im keen to know also


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd be keen to know also please gordon,if poss.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Revolt working on a Ford C-Max Alloy


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

I'd be keen to know also please gordon


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

I have tried the Citrus Clean, not got round to trying the Revolt yet thoug


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Carchem is great stuff - I have the full range in the garage and its all top stuff, especially the Rinse Aid, Deep Clean polish, Snow foam and Revolt.

As I am getting out of detailing I am today going to be listing all the remaining stuff I have in the sales section, which i will be selling off in 500ml bottles.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Carchem is great stuff - I have the full range in the garage and its all top stuff, especially the Rinse Aid, Deep Clean polish, Snow foam and Revolt.
> 
> As I am getting out of detailing I am today going to be listing all the remaining stuff I have in the sales section, which i will be selling off in 500ml bottles.


I recently brought aload of stuff from mark and can honestly say that they are by far the best products i have used. Not in fancy bottles or rubbish like that but just good honest products that work.

Makes a change really to all the claims from other brands which say there products are better blah blah but dont work up to scratch.

Mark, you also have a pm


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Might have to look into getting revolt


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Danwel, if you do get revolt you wont regret it. For me it seems to work faster than ironX and when i apply ironX after washing no more contaminiants 

I have not had dealings with car chem personally but if the customer service is anything like there products then anyone should be onto a winner 

Rich


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just put a big car chem shopping basket together. 

Tomorrows job to see what I have to sell to pay for it haha.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Just put a big car chem shopping basket together.
> 
> Tomorrows job to see what I have to sell to pay for it haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


dont forget :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall in their office and see all the orders flooding in all of a sudden,,,.....................


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> dont forget :thumb:


I haven't 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

kk1966 said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall in their office and see all the orders flooding in all of a sudden,,,.....................


Hahaha I was thinking same

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Exactly what i'm gonna be doing.I fancy a complete change.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm sure your support and comments have been seen, and I'm sure if they could, they would pass on a massive thankyou for all the kind words above. I saw a little something on there facebook page saying thanks for all the kind words that have beem shared in this and other threads..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> I've also heard that carchem produce most of the chemicals that we all use on a daily basis when cleaning our cars. They are just in different bottles


And you'll read various wonderful comments and descriptions of their products depending on which company sticker is on the bottle, the most recent I've seen for example:

"made for us to our exact requirements by a leading chemist"


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I have seen some discount code on different forum for this shop not sure if is still valid ... carchem12


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Alzak said:


> I have seen some discount code on different forum for this shop not sure if is still valid ... carchem12


I don't know never tried it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy days ... Time to do some shopping then when I get back home.
What kind of products are worth to try ?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Being not far from their manufacturing facility, do they have a shop or collection facility.

PM if you prefer


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting video showing what goes on at CarChem (Video is over a year old), seems like they put a lot of effort into researching, testing and producing all of their products from scratch:






I will probably be purchasing a few things to try


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Used a good level of material from them and cant say as there is anything bad. 

Tar and Glue is equally as effective as tardis.
Luxury car shampoo is very good but doesnt sheet water as good as some others but quite good never the less.
Be interested to knows the pH of the snowfoam as it does clean very well and foams almost like shaving foam.
Wheel armour is easy to use and lasts a good month easy.
Glass cleaner is very good, more s summer glass cleaner imo.

Certainly tongues wagging in the fold about whom makes what for whom so better buy direct from the source and save a few ££'s.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> Used a good level of material from them and cant say as there is anything bad.
> 
> Tar and Glue is equally as effective as tardis.
> Luxury car shampoo is very good but doesnt sheet water as good as some others but quite good never the less.
> ...


You know you say, the shampoo doesnt sheet water aswell as others, what is meant by this? (Genuine question). Is it not the protection placed on the car that would sheet the water not the shampoo?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> You know you say, the shampoo doesnt sheet water aswell as others, what is meant by this? (Genuine question). Is it not the protection placed on the car that would sheet the water not the shampoo?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Shampoo's have different make up dependant on if they are a simple shampoo or a shampoo with wax. Most that are simple shampoo's have a wax base but this is only minimal so marketed as a basic shampoo. Ive used a good few over the years and one that always springs to mind of a perfect shampoo is Valetpro poseidons carnauba wash. One client has nothing more than a mini valet on his car every week. From when I first started with it the car was flat and lifeless, after a few weeks beading started to form so the shampoo added a wax characteristic to the finish. It now sheets water very well. Granted, not as good as a car that has recently been sealed or waxed but sheets never the less so shampoo's dependant on there make up can aid in sheeting when rinsing.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> Shampoo's have different make up dependant on if they are a simple shampoo or a shampoo with wax. Most that are simple shampoo's have a wax base but this is only minimal so marketed as a basic shampoo. Ive used a good few over the years and one that always springs to mind of a perfect shampoo is Valetpro poseidons carnauba wash. One client has nothing more than a mini valet on his car every week. From when I first started with it the car was flat and lifeless, after a few weeks beading started to form so the shampoo added a wax characteristic to the finish. It now sheets water very well. Granted, not as good as a car that has recently been sealed or waxed but sheets never the less so shampoo's dependant on there make up can aid in sheeting when rinsing.


Thanks for that, it was my rough thinking but thanks for confirmation, so for someone like me that has a car with wax on it and tend to give it some quick detailer after wash anyway to remove any water runs than may appear its alright


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Discount code - cleancars
works ok. 

Just ordered their English Oak wax and snow foam.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Coupon gets you 15% off so I picked up some luxury shampoo as well.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Me like an idiot ordered some snow foam and glass sealant before getting my payslip yesterday (which was nice), which meant I could afford some more bits and bobs like glass cleaner and revolt, but now means iv got to pay twice for postage . Why didn't I think of that and waited. So now im putting it off haha.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> me like an idiot ordered some snow foam and glass sealant before getting my payslip yesterday (which was nice), which meant i could afford some more bits and bobs like glass cleaner and revolt, but now means iv got to pay twice for postage . Why didn't i think of that and waited. So now im putting it off haha.


doh!!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Used a good level of material from them and cant say as there is anything bad.
> 
> Tar and Glue is equally as effective as tardis.
> Luxury car shampoo is very good but doesnt sheet water as good as some others but quite good never the less.
> ...


Scott, I'm sure this is just a shampoo and not a shampoo and wax. There shampoo with wax is white in colour, this luxury shampoo is red. Hope this helps.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Used there Luxury shampoo today along with the glass sealant, very impressed, shampoo bubbles up nicely and smells great, also makes you feel better about cleaning as with Auto Finesse Lather i was using before no bubbles took fun out of washing along with difficulty seeing where you've applied.

As for glass sealant can really comment applied very easily and buffed off nicely but as the sun is out cant comment on the rain repellentness (if that is a word) as daren't wet my car now iv applied another coat of shield and it is gleeming.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Just put in another order with these guys! Hope it arrives while I'm still off. Looking forward to trying the nano shell I got for Christmas off them too


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Used there Luxury shampoo today along with the glass sealant, very impressed, shampoo bubbles up nicely and smells great, also makes you feel better about cleaning as with Auto Finesse Lather i was using before no bubbles took fun out of washing along with difficulty seeing where you've applied.
> 
> As for glass sealant can really comment applied very easily and buffed off nicely but as the sun is out cant comment on the rain repellentness (if that is a word) as daren't wet my car now iv applied another coat of shield and it is gleeming.


Thanks for the mini review. I stopped using Lather a while ago as I was not too happy with it myself. Moved to Poorboy's Super Slick and Suds which was much nicer. Also loving M+K's shampoo as well as it makes it a bit special having a choice of smell and it cleans really well too.

Looking forward to trying out Car Chems version although I think I am going to be ending up with a hard choice and will have three shampoos on rotation.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Thanks for the mini review. I stopped using Lather a while ago as I was not too happy with it myself. Moved to Poorboy's Super Slick and Suds which was much nicer. Also loving M+K's shampoo as well as it makes it a bit special having a choice of smell and it cleans really well too.
> 
> Looking forward to trying out Car Chems version although I think I am going to be ending up with a hard choice and will have three shampoos on rotation.


Any time, hopefully few more to come.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cibbers (Aug 23, 2012)

I used a few CarChem products at the weekend, and have been very impressed. Revolt does exactly what it says on the tin - highly recommended!


I also used their bubblegum scented clay lube - I wanted to drink it it smelt so good! Works very well as a lubricant and can also be diluted down to use as a QD spray, rinses off afterwards very easily leaving nothing behind.

Also lastly, the deep clean polish - is very good, you have to be careful not to apply too much otherwise it is a little tough to remove, but when you get it right it really does a good job of cleaning the paint off - very much like DDJ Lime Prime, but smells much nicer!

Top marks Car-Chem boys!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've only used their glass cleaner (clarity) (waxybox) and as much as it smells of white vinegar it works extremely well and is possibly the best glass cleaner I've ever used!


----------



## Cibbers (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah admittedly not everything smells great - my GF said that Revolt should be renamed "Revolting"...... nevertheless, it's not a perfume!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Im impressed with the carchem range very respectable products and quality prices its a win win


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> I've only used their glass cleaner (clarity) (waxybox) and as much as it smells of white vinegar it works extremely well and is possibly the best glass cleaner I've ever used!


+1 to that


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I recently bought the Clarity glass cleaner and the Green Waterless Wash & Wax. Haven't used them in anger yet, but one thing I wasn't happy about was the spray heads that came with these. They only seem to have a stream setting rather than the preferred spray.

EDIT: - just found that you don't twist the part on the spray head as much to get a proper spray pattern.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i have a few car chem products i bought off Mark Smith.

The clay lube is great, i've always used soapy water but clay lube was quite a revelation.

The snow foam i was really unimpressed with as i never got the thickness that others got on here or that i got with CG No Touch of the Autobrite Magifoam.

Non Acid Wheel Cleaner is very good and very thick and not as runny like other wheel cleaners.

got a few more things to try yet but not had chance


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I buy these products, put a fancy label on them, and call myself a manufacturer! 

Cueball Car Cleaning Concoctions...

or as we now calls them... 4C...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

danwel said:


> The snow foam i was really unimpressed with as i never got the thickness that others got on here or that i got with CG No Touch of the Autobrite Magifoam.


Seriously? Seems strange, i have had no problem with the snowfoam and i found it worked much better than magifoam


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Seriously? Seems strange, i have had no problem with the snowfoam and i found it worked much better than magifoam


Yeah i posted on here a while ago. i had 500ml and had various plays with it and just couldn't get a decent thick foam. Swapped to magifoam as i had some at the time and it was like night and day.#

Was genuinely gutted as i had heard and seen great things about the Car Chem snow foam and was looking to buy 5L of the stuff but never bothered in the end and went for CG No Touch as i just couldn't get decent results


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I buy these products, put a fancy label on them, and call myself a manufacturer!
> 
> Cueball Car Cleaning Concoctions...
> 
> ...


Saucer of milk for cueball lol:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

danwel said:


> Yeah i posted on here a while ago. i had 500ml and had various plays with it and just couldn't get a decent thick foam. Swapped to magifoam as i had some at the time and it was like night and day.#
> 
> Was genuinely gutted as i had heard and seen great things about the Car Chem snow foam and was looking to buy 5L of the stuff but never bothered in the end and went for CG No Touch as i just couldn't get decent results


I think i remember actually, too much dilution maybe. Oh well as long as you get required results now


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> I think i remember actually, too much dilution maybe. Oh well as long as you get required results now


tried all sorts of ratios and still no good but am happy now with CG No Touch but think i will go back to magifoam as i like the colours lol


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> I think i remember actually, too much dilution maybe. Oh well as long as you get required results now


Avalanche just isn't that thick a foam. If you look at any of the pictures, it tends to be a lot less thick than others.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

adjones said:


> Avalanche just isn't that thick a foam. If you look at any of the pictures, it tends to be a lot less thick than others.


Presume your suggesting AF Avalanche is car chem snowfoam haha.









That was toon towards the end of the dwelling stage and looks fairly thick to me


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

The proof is out there if your good at research for everything like this.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Are all their products available on bulk sizes or just select few?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Are all their products available on bulk sizes or just select few?


You can get them all in bulk, just give them a call.


----------



## ian68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I used the carchem snowfoam for the 1st time yesterday and found it very good. Put about 5mm in the bottom of the bottle and topped it up with about 3/4 full with warm water. Foamed up really well and found the cleaning ability very good too.






this photo was taken after about 5 mins of dwelling.
Very reasonable priced aswell. :thumbup:


----------

